# I have a present for you guys...



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)




----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*LOL! That is awesome! Milwaukee is a great city for Mr. Bogut! He has a GREAT chance of being Rookie of The Year if we draft him.

I am SOOOO EXCITED!

Please no lockout! I wanna see this team next year!*


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

You guys are gonna be good, bogut's gonna be goooooooooooood


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Not to be a hater, but he looks like such a ***.

Actually I kinda want a lockout. So would we get the #1 next year too? Or a lottery pick anyway right? They'd have to base it on this year's performences so we would be at 6 and have a lottery pick to team up with Bogut, Redd, Dez, and the rest of the gang. I suppose I can deal without Pro Ball for a year. Just concentrate on the NFL, NCAA Ball, and MLB for a year. If it gives us the core for 1 year without BBall I'd take it. As long as they have the draft. If a lockout takes away the draft I would probably go on a killing spree, I NEED the NBA Draft.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

ummmmmmm, i hope he gets posterized, lol just playin.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well maybe if bogut is drafted then kukoc would stay!


----------

